# grey tree frog



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

i just found what i think is a grey or cope's grey tree frog, Hyla versicolor or Hyla chrysoscelis. i think i'm going to keep it. what would be better a standard 10g or a 15xh. its a tree frog so i'm thinking the 15xh. what do you guys think about keeping native frogs?
thanks, 
Dan


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

cool looking frog.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

First and foremost, make sure you are not violating any laws by keeping it.
If all is good there, keep it in the 15 ...they do well on a variety of insects, crickets, etc..
set it up with live plants, and I use powerheads buried in gravel to generate pools in the bottoms of the enclosure, keeps the water running, and filtered through the gravel..


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

here is a picture of his temp. viv.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

very nice ^_^


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

well i set up the viv today. i picked up some kind of moss for the bottom a dish for a pool, and some fake plants to hang on the walls. I'll post pics when i get home from work. I'm going to work on a more viv. this weekend with live plants and a water feature. i'm gonna search the web for some more info on setting up vivs. thanks for all the help.

thanks, 
Dan


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

a full shot of his viv








and two of him
















what do ya think?? anything i should change?

thanks, 
Dan


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Looks very good! Love those nice pieces of driftwood you've got going on, for sure. And that frog looks pretty cool itself!

Frogs are underrated. I've learned that from having my pacman.


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

hey, that looks exactly like a frog that was in my backyard once! I have a compost and one day I hear a croaking sound. IT looked like that except it was camoflouged pretty damned well! Plus morth of where I live, there are plenty of frogs all over the place!


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

thanx for the compliments. yea we have them every where. its weird when i saw it, i thought cool a tree frog, but now i see them everywhere. its cool if you actually pay attention to whats around you will find all kinds of cool things. i found another tiny tiny one last night, along with a northern leapord frog and common toad all on my drive way within 10ft. of each other. but i think i'm gonna let it go tonight.

thanks, 
Dan


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Thats an awsome set up


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

All that time and money spent and you're just releasing it?


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Sweet frog man! Nice find!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

u really did a nice job on his tank


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

thats very nice but i think it would look great if you put some real plants in there instead of the fake ones


----------

